

Why aren't we password free yet? - leotsem
http://qnoid.com/2014/02/22/Why-arent-we-password-free-yet%3F.html

======
cue
Hi there,

I'm Markos Charatzas, the author of the post.

This is actually a series of posts written
([http://qnoid.com/2012/11/10/A-post-about-user-identity-
that-...](http://qnoid.com/2012/11/10/A-post-about-user-identity-that-is-
thought-provoking-on-user-authorisation-and-security%2C-or-just-utter-
bullshit..html), [http://qnoid.com/2012/11/10/Mockups-on-user-
identity.html](http://qnoid.com/2012/11/10/Mockups-on-user-identity.html),
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9Zu-
AHhXyo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9Zu-AHhXyo)), talks given
([https://speakerdeck.com/qnoid/user-identity-
nsconference-201...](https://speakerdeck.com/qnoid/user-identity-
nsconference-2013) [https://speakerdeck.com/qnoid/user-
identity](https://speakerdeck.com/qnoid/user-identity)) and open source code
released
([https://github.com/verylargebox/VLBUserIdentity](https://github.com/verylargebox/VLBUserIdentity))
on how we should think of user authentication based on existing user behaviour
(never signing out) and trends (long lived sessions, email verification).

When talking about mobile, people don't log out of every app before locking
their device.

If you have any further questions after reading all the above happy to address
them.

------
LukeB_UK
Personally, I'd rather not have to go log in to my email because a site
decided it would go passwordless. From a usability perspective, you've greatly
extended the amount of time it takes a user to log in and do what they wanted
to do.

~~~
Moru
This is only needed once on the same browser. Once you do this, it will store
it as a session or something. The text is not very clear on how he imagines
this to work but that is what I can think of would work.

~~~
yeukhon
1\. People have more than one device.

2\. People use different computer.

3\. People who likes to sign off.

4\. People who likes to use private browsing.

5\. People who create new profile.

If you are Facebook, try that. Passwordless will not scale. Of course,
passwordless scheme only works for very limited, selected websites.

~~~
Moru
Yes I know this. I do use steam and every time I change something, I have to
activate the new device with a mail. I personally hate this but some could
actually have use for it.

